# Hive ganger role play sign up thread



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, yes I've been away for quite a while, but only half of it is my fault, stupid connection, so I've decided to offer a roleplay on a smaller scale than the corruption 'series'

Okay the story is that on a world, relativly close to the eye of terror, the major hives have been unofficially taken over by gangs. For the first years of this time the Terran foot soldiers was the largest gang, but then the invasion came.

As thousands of mutants poured forth from the tears unleashed on the world by the dark prophet Karlan, the Terran foot soldiers suprisingly proved their loyalty.

As honest citizens of the imperium turned to chaos, the Footsoldiers battled the mutants to the end, when the mutants were finally driven from the world by the imperial gaurd, they gang was deciamted, and since then new gangs have appeared.

Playable gangs 
Terran footsoldiers: the best head on fighters in the business

Muties: Mainly made up of mutants and chaos worshippers, the most influential gang in high places.

JUNKS!: The main drug dealers and DJ's in on the hives, mainly not fighters but have been known to use their money to hire gangs to destroy others. The leader is always called Glitz, all obsessed with gold and often wear either gold colored or actuall gold leaf clothing.

Weird Ladz: Lead by a Eldar outcast, accepting all sign ups, have been known to use orks as gang thugs.

Enforcers: The police, unfiform is green and red.

Obviously if everyone or the majority of people joined the same gang this might last longer and be easier to keep going.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Gang: Wierd Ladz
Name: Braku-garri Snerri
Type: Hrud Bounty Hunter
Equipment: Plasma sniper rifle, bolt pistol, knife, and dirty robes
Appearence: Covered in dirty robes, it is hard to see exactly what Snerri looks like. One thing is known, he is a very good sniper
Background: Offered his servises to the Eldar who runs the gang. Nothing else is known


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Can the enforcers be arbites since they are the closest thing to police in 40k universe. Just prefer the look the concept, though the colour seems cool. Here's a potential character though it can be edited if need be if you think he doesn’t quite fit into the scheme of things. Think judge dread but without the speech impediment, the general aura of malice and who spends too much time on his own reading the book of the law and ensuring his desk is aligned according to strict arbite dictates.

*Gang:* Enforcer/Arbites

*Name:* Helgrim Van Ostel

*Type:* Judge

Equipment: Sealed arbite Carapace with ranking markings and regalia of office. Combat shotgun with executioner, hellfire and man stopper rounds options. Bolt pistol with 3 clips, Book of the Law, Manacles, Helmet with internal com-link, night vision, targetor, vocaliser (for making his voices louder when shouting at people) and rebreather

*Appearence: *Pretty much like any Judge though his dress uniform and armour seem rather tidier then normal, spotless even.

*Background:* Helgrim van Ostel is a controversial figure in the world of law enforcement. To some he is seen as one finest examples of the Adeptus Arbites and were the organisation into pin up campaigns Helgrim would be their number one choice. Others call him a favoured workaholic with no social life with all the personality of a brick wall.

Helgrim’s parents died when he was 18 months old and as his Uncle was retired Judge of no small skill he was quickly shipped off to be raised on the highly regimented Scholar Progenium on windswept Iscarus IV. To say he got on well would not tell the half of it. Helgrim took to the life of dedication, training and education like a fish to water. The zeal and skill which he under took in every part of his life gained him the praise of his tutors, the admiration and envy of his peers and commendation after commendation. It got to a point were it no longer seemed to surprised anyone when Helgrim came 1st in any given event and by the age of 12 many already considered him among the finest students the academy had ever had. Normally for any individual in Helgrim’s position there would be a number of competing Imperial organisations and institutions eager to enlist him however Helgrim seemed already clear about his path, to follow his uncle’s footsteps and become a member of the Adeptus Arbites. By the age of 12 he had write learned the core of the Dictates Imperialius (more commonly as Imperial law) and could site any particular subsection requested. He trained had and long and would sometimes receive visits from his Uncle to check on his training and progress. Behind his near perfect image a worrying aspect to his personality had been developing which either none could readily see or in his uncle case were to busy to notice.

He began formal training to become an Arbite just before his 16th birthday and unsurprisingly stood out of the crowd. His encyclopaedic understanding of the Dictate Imperialius, Arbite Code and regulations as well as his near perfect scores led to him being appointed section leader by his amazed and slightly baffled instructors. When the Head of Facility read reviewed the recommendation that Helgrim be made a student a student section head two years earlier then normal it made him turn his interest on the new recruit and it was then he noticed something highly unsettling, a weeks close observation and a background checked confirmed his fears. Contacting Helgrim’s Uncle he arranged a meeting to reveal the bad news. Helgrim was turning into another Darrick Trizz. The tale of Darrick Trizz doesn’t normally come up until just before a arbiter officially starts active service. It tells of a man same say with skill enough to be provost Marshal who made the mistake of quite literally living by the Dictates Imperialus. It is a commonly held mistake that all Arbites live exactly by the Dictates Imperialius. The truth is while the respect and enforce it and its principals, the Dictates is not complete and will never cover every situation more importantly it doesn’t cover some of the most basic social aspects to making the job a success. Darrick Trizz lived his life by it and died on his first action as result. Helgrim seemed to be in the same boat. Careful investigation had revealed that everything he did or said met the directives of the Dictates Imperialus. More revealing was that while he would interact socially with his peers in training and were they requested help, he never once visited the rec area or initiated a conversation that did not relate specifically to training. His nature was confirmed to him after a brief interview where the usual prodigy was asked a series of meaningless and unrelated questions designed not to be answerable by relying on the Dictates Imperialus to which he seemed confused how to respond. Likewise all his pictures dating back to when his 8 he had a regulation cut, not imperial, but arbiter and even his dress code was according to regulation. In short Helgrim was a living and breathing the Imperial law and something needed to be done. With his uncle’s support the administrator tried a number of different strategies to normalise Helgrim outlook but none worked, this had been going onto long to be easily altered. Then a thought occurred and with a bit of effort the idea bared fruit. Since Helgrim subconsciously followed one book religiously, the Dictates Imperials, it should be possible to introduce others to balance him out. So the Administrator would invite Helgrim to see him for personal lectures on the importance of other key documentation and slowly but surely weaned him unto a number of books on command, social interaction and other aspects. Helgrim would never be perfectly normal but disaster was avoided. He went from a respected individual who though admired had no real friends to being popular both among his peers and superiors. He might only be going to the rec room because one of that sections in his new array of books said that it was important to cultivate good relations to keep up morale among and better understand his fellow Arbites but it was better the nothing. Just over a year passed before he graduated top of the company and became a full Arbite.

Ever since his record has continued to grow in stature, with exemplary personal reviews, 54 separate commendations, citations and awards and he even rumour has it has a spaceport named after him in the Corrus System. He has picked up a number of loyal subordinates in his time and per his right ensures they can transfer with him to whatever his next command his

The now Judge Helgrim Van Ostel is among the youngest serving Judges in the Sector and controls a special investigation and rapid response unit monitoring and containing underhive activities in …… (whether the rp is taking place) the system


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I might get in on this one. Will come up with a character later.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Can we come up with our own gangs? I want an assassin-theme gang.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Dude, I love this forum, where else would this hapen?

Gang: Terran Footsoldirs (I'm not picky if lots of people go for a diferent one, and it becomes a question of logistics.)
Name: Aron Kirk, Ark'
Type: Ex-guard, Ex-Con
Equipment: Arcwelder, caries a knife wherever he goes, has a laspistol in his home, with 2 extra clips. Has a heavy stubber with 60 shots, a hellgun with 2 clips, and 12 frag grenades hidden in a junkyard for emergencies; Momentos of his guard days.
Aperence: Red hair, 5' 2", green eyes, repairmans uniform.
Background: After joining the guard, and getting promoted to a stormtrooper squad, he pissed off his supiriors for telling them in no uncerten terms that he thaught they were horible tactitions. He got put in jail for about a decade. After getting out, he became a repaiman, and got the nickname "Ark'" As a play on his name, and also as a note to his skill with an arcwelder. After the invasion, he wanted to help, but the guard wouldnt let him join because of his history, so he turned to the Terran Footsoldirs. After the gang was broken up, he kept a low profile, untill it refomed. Now he takes it upon himself to correct any injustice he sees in the law enforcement system of the hive. 

Note: I'm pretty sure that arcwelders are real, but when I think about it I've only ever heard of them in starwars. I was just having no inspiration for a name, and that was the best one I could come up with.
My equipment isnt overboard is it?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, always wanted tobe SWAT. Arbites for me. =D.


Gang - Arbites

Name - Julio 'Vega' Antonius

Type - Special Weapons Man

Equipment - Carapace Armour, Shock Maul, Suppression Shield,Chain fed Heavy Stubber with underslung Grenade Launcher, Fragmentation, Krak, Smoke, Knockout Gas and Hallucinogen Gas Grenades.

Appearance - Massive man. Julio was brought up on the world of Grazilona, where he was paid as a bodyguard to the weak willed and coquettish drug barons who ran the hive world. During his time there, he experimented with enhancement drugs and hormones, rumoured to be taken from Ogryn DNA. He didn't enjoy the jobs, but he became rich and powerful. However, during an Arbites investigation, he masters were deemed corrupt, and he had been badly treated, and was all too happy to aid with the investigation.

After the planet was cleansed, and a new governor was put in place, Julio Antonius stowed away aboard the Arbites ship, and returned to the Schola Progenium, where he met Helgrim Van Ostel, a Marshal at the time. He was the only man in the squad where he had trained who was able to beat Julio, and he took a perverse pleasure in following the one man who could beat him. During training, his size marked him out as an Assault Specialist, and he always lead from the front, Shield in front, Stubber in hand, and battering down walls with powerful sweeps of his maul.

However, he is a bit of a simpleton, either from the drug experimentation, or because he is generally slow, so requires tasks to be given. Not a natural leader, but a talisman of the team.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

*Gang:* Terran Footsoldiers
*Name: * Luca Dean 
*Equipment:* Laspistol & Autopistol, knife.
*Appearence: * Luca has long dirty blonde deadlocks and a scruffy short beard, green eyes, 6', average build. Wears a battered brown leather trenchcoat, dirty white t-shirt, cargo trousers and mud caked boots.
*Background:* Luca was an orphan and a child of the Hive. He was 'adopted' by the game in his early teenage years and grew up with them. He fought through the war with the gang and is one of the most experianced of the surviving members. Now attempting to reestablish the gangs former glory.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Gang: Wierd Ladz
Name: Boss Krunk
Type: Ork Nob
Equipment: Big Choppa, Shoota/Scorcha Kombi Weapon, 'Eavy Armour, Bosspole
Appearance: A large and incredibly muscular Nob giggle. He is a very dark shade of green and is covered in scars. He also has small red eyes and a large iron gob over his bottom jaw. Krunk's Big Choppa has a double headed chain blade and is gruesomely splattered with gore while his Bosspole holds the heads of one high up figure from each rival gang.
Background: Krunk was somehow born in a Hive and quickly proved his strength. He soon became one of the head thugs for the Weird Ladz and along with some boys fought against many of the gang's most hated foes. He has also had the honour of acting as bodyguard for the Eldar outcast leading them. . .


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Just posting to say that I have finished Helgrim's full background


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

alright, lots of posts. With the enforcer/arbiter thing it is okay and also any arbiter characters can have about 3 to 5 inforcers to control i yo so wish, as there's gonna be more gangers than security forces.

all characters so far accepted,

on creating own gangs you may as long as they are not to hard and obviously man power and supplies would be low as the larger gangs would be using up the majority of that. Although small gangs can ally themselves with the larger gangs, with the exception of the JUNKS big gangs dont ally with eachover. You may join gangs made by other players, if you want, although the majority of players would prefrebly be terran footsoldiers as they are one of the main sides in the plot, with the muties being the general bad guys.

My characters:

Name: Glitz (orginally Zack Defoe)
Age: 28
Gang; JUNKS
Type: Human gang leader.
Equipment:KUSTOM JUNKA pitol (uneccesarily big, with a large lazer pointer), long knife, gold padded clotthing, big portable DJ mixer.
Appearance: Mediterrainian style tan skin, short brown hair, big black sunglasses, lots of rings, neck chains. All clothes custom tailored. Well muscled and with broad shoulders.
Bio: The single most well known guy, not to do with killing people, in the hive. With 3 comm calls he can turn any party into the latest rave of the season. He joined the JUNKS when the gangs old leader, heard of his excellent street dancing, song mixing and the general ability to get people dancing. After 3 years he asscended to become the gang leader. Now due to the rivalry between the gangs hoting up, he has tried to protect his generally non violent gang by allying themselves to other gangs, including the Terran Footsoldiers.

Name: Hope Raslan
age: 20
Gang: JUNKS
Type: Human gang security ganger/dancer of the Junks
Equipment: Power maul, knife set, KUSTOM JUNKA pistol (same as Glitz's but less shiney and more boom), scavenged inforcer armour, jumpsuit, other clothing.
Appearance: Brazilian style tan, long brown hair, small black sunglasses, lots of rings and neck chains (made to snap if someone pulls hard on them, incase someone tried to strangle her with them) Hourglass figure.
Bio: Brought into the gang by the current Glitz, not many people no her past before the gang but her achievements inside the JUNKS are well known. Not only being one of the gangs best dancers she is also highly trained in the use of close comabt weaponry, including unarmed combat. Recently she has been working on making sure the gang is ready if they get pulled into the upcoming conflict.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Silar, just a question about the Enforcers - are these of our own design, or are you waiting for more to join up as enforcers?


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Leading on from Vaz's question Silar you seemed to suggest in your last post that every arbite might control 3-5 enforcers, is it your intention to create mutiple units of arbites lead by PC's or will all the arbites be clumped into one unit?

Similarly do you have a underlying concept and structure behind the enforcers or would you like arbite PC's to bat the idea among themselves and see what we can come up with? e.g. concerning why we might be down in the underhive in force or in what regard do we hold the gangs etc


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Silar, remember me?

Gang: Muties
Name: Mikhail the Flesh Tearer
Type: Former Space Marine Scout, fallen to Chaos and mutated 
Equipment: A power sword, a bolt Pistol, a small and concealable knife, a sniper rifle worn on his back, a camo cloak, some frag grenades, some krak grenades, a melta bomb, and scout armour
Appearance: Looks like a normal human, albeit a rathe large one, although this is a disguise he wears in order to hide his allegiance to the muties. Has black hair, is very tall and muscular, and wears a suit of space marine scout armour, painted black. 
Abilities: Because of chaotic mutations that he has experienced, he has demonically enhanced speed, which, when combined with his scout training, makes him able to attack his enemies and retreat before they can launch a decent counterattack. His other physical capabilities are at the same level as an average space marine scout.
Background: Mikhail was recruited by the Ultramarines at a young age, and served in their 10th Company. During a reconaissance mission on a space hulk, Mikhail was captured by demons that ambushed his squad, and was tortured in a dark, demonic prison aboard a Chaos ship for weeks until he agreed to serve the warriors of Chaos. He was dispatched with a small force of cultists during the mutant invasion (you know, the one you mentioned, Silar), in order to help stir up trouble on the planet and distract Imperial Guard soldiers from the main mutant army. After the mutants were driven from the planet, and his cultist allies were killed off, Mikhail made contact with the Muties gang and began working for them. He has recently climbed through the ranks of the gang, joining the ranks of the gang's greatest spies and assassins, and is one of the few people that the leaders of the muties gang have any level of trust for, although they are still on guard at all times for a betrayal from him, just as they would expect one from any of their other subordinates.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

So are we gona get anything to counteract the fact that the arbite players are going to outnumber us a ton when factoring their minions? (Our pwn minions? Bosses and were in groups of minions? Stolen tanks? A baneblade? the deathsar? I'll shut up now.)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally, as Arbites are the goodies, I reckon that a squad of 5 is more than enough, with the judge leading us, Lord Kronus. I stated I'm not meant to be a leader, (not suited to the investigative work, but need a door knocking in? I'm your man ) so I wouldn't be comfortable with a squad. So it's not too outclassed, I reckon a judge, and 2-4 squaddies sounds enough. 

Still, I'd like to have a Repressor. Driving around in a Rhino with a Water gun on top and Tear gas launchers .


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Personally, as Arbites are the goodies, I reckon that a squad of 5 is more than enough, with the judge leading us, Lord Kronus. I stated I'm not meant to be a leader, (not suited to the investigative work, but need a door knocking in? I'm your man ) so I wouldn't be comfortable with a squad. So it's not too outclassed, I reckon a judge, and 2-4 squaddies sounds enough.
> 
> Still, I'd like to have a Repressor. Driving around in a Rhino with a Water gun on top and Tear gas launchers .


Yep makes sense. Arbites are pretty rare down in the underhive (outnumbered 1000 to 1) and a small unit should suffice, that and they tend to be better trained and equipped then your average gangers.

On the repressor I was thinking just the same thing the other day. For everyone who is unsure what they are heres a pic:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Badger.htm

That said if we are allowed one it will most likely have problems navagating the underhive and we will most liekly have to resort to footslogging to reach our target in the end


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

the enforcer numbers are counterd by the fact that the gangs make up almost 40% of thehives population, unless you state in a post a ganger would be with other gangers, the exception is that those gangers would be controlled by me, enforcers are NPC's controlled by the arbiter player. 

On the repressor, all the arbiter players combined will have two at their disposal, not 2 per player but 2 to share. the average time it would take to get to your squad if in the city would be about 15mins (2 to 3 combat posts).

I'll assume we have enough players now as all are accepted, so I'll start the roleplay tonight


----------

